# Vexed, BBC2



## Lenny (Aug 17, 2010)

I think three-part detective series' are becoming a trend - *Wallander *over Easter, *Sherlock *this past month and now *Vexed*.

Vexed is a new comedy about police detectives Jack and Kate, both of whom have very different ideas about how to do the job.

The first episode introduces us to the characters as they take on a murder case.

I was told about it by some guys at work and I read a couple of reviews, and I was convinced that it'd be an hour of toilet humour, but I was wrong - some of it is quite daft, some of it is dark comedy, and other bits are slightly slapstick. Amusing characters, and some witty lines, such as:

"I've got a fitting for a suit ..."
"We're in the middle of a case!"
"Well if we solve it today we'll only have to start another one. What, you think they'll let us chill for the rest of the week? It's almost five anyway."
"It's three thirty..."
"Exactly. Where do I drop you?"

I recommend it: BBC iPlayer - Vexed: Episode 1


----------



## iansales (Aug 18, 2010)

I must admit I enjoyed it more than I thought I would. I certainly plan to watch the next episode.


----------

